# This is what happens when you shoot a roll of Double X



## gsgary (Oct 4, 2015)

Twice by mistake, i knew i had a roll missing from my holiday but couldn't find it because i had reloaded it


----------



## timor (Oct 4, 2015)

Here we go, now Gary is in double exposure thing. Twice the fun.
On the other hand your marking of exposed rolls sucks.


----------



## gsgary (Oct 4, 2015)

I usually put the exposed rolls in my pocket but must have put it back in the bag


----------



## Derrel (Oct 4, 2015)

Knucklehead! Do you not rewind the leaders all the way back into the cartridges? It would seem so, at least this once! Oh well, double exposures are often pretty cool. This one's not too bad. I recall you had *some fine double exposures* a few years back, involving a television repair shop, as I recall. Those were awesome doubles!


----------



## 480sparky (Oct 4, 2015)

Even assuming it's NOT 35mm, how does one manage to load a roll of film twice?


----------



## gsgary (Oct 4, 2015)

480sparky said:


> Even assuming it's NOT 35mm, how does one manage to load a roll of film twice?


Because I leave the leader out when I rewind to make it easier to load in the reel for development


----------



## gsgary (Oct 4, 2015)

One more from the roll


----------



## gsgary (Oct 4, 2015)

Derrel said:


> Knucklehead! Do you not rewind the leaders all the way back into the cartridges? It would seem so, at least this once! Oh well, double exposures are often pretty cool. This one's not too bad. I recall you had *some fine double exposures* a few years back, involving a television repair shop, as I recall. Those were awesome doubles!



This one


----------



## timor (Oct 4, 2015)

gsgary said:


> 480sparky said:
> 
> 
> > Even assuming it's NOT 35mm, how does one manage to load a roll of film twice?
> ...


Fold the leader two or three times as I do. And prob!em solved.


----------



## timor (Oct 4, 2015)

480sparky said:


> Even assuming it's NOT 35mm, how does one manage to load a roll of film twice?


But,  it is 35 mm. And wait until you expose 4x5 twice by accident. Or develop clean sheet.


----------



## 480sparky (Oct 4, 2015)

timor said:


> 480sparky said:
> 
> 
> > Even assuming it's NOT 35mm, how does one manage to load a roll of film twice?
> ...



Let me know when 4x5 film comes in rolls.............


----------



## timor (Oct 4, 2015)

480sparky said:


> timor said:
> 
> 
> > 480sparky said:
> ...


Long time ago, but you would need an aerial photography camera.
But anyway, why did you assume  Gary is not using 35mm film ?
DXN comes only in 35mm format.


----------



## 480sparky (Oct 4, 2015)

timor said:


> ....But anyway, why did you assume  Gary is not using 35mm film ?
> DXN comes only in 35mm format.



Never used it and never heard of it, so I don't have a benchmark to go off of.  I don't dabble in Brit film.


----------



## timor (Oct 4, 2015)

480sparky said:


> timor said:
> 
> 
> > ....But anyway, why did you assume  Gary is not using 35mm film ?
> ...


Ha ha ha ! DXN, pure American stuff. Made, still, by Kodak right here, in USA. Truly proffesional, never catered to amateurs in 35 mm cartridges. Full name is Eastman double x negative.


----------



## 480sparky (Oct 4, 2015)

timor said:


> 480sparky said:
> 
> 
> > timor said:
> ...




The last time I saw Kodak 35mm film in MY neck of the woods (as opposed to right here in Toronto USA) was about 8 years ago when I found an old roll in a box of odd stuff.

Ha ha ha!


----------



## timor (Oct 4, 2015)

480sparky said:


> timor said:
> 
> 
> > 480sparky said:
> ...


So, Iowa is not in USA ?


----------



## 480sparky (Oct 4, 2015)

timor said:


> So, Iowa is not in USA ?



Oh, heck no.  We moved to Mexico back in 1997.


----------



## timor (Oct 4, 2015)

No kidding, in Mexico everyone knows about DXN !


----------



## 480sparky (Oct 4, 2015)

But we moved to the French-speaking area.


----------



## timor (Oct 4, 2015)

Well, I guess my level of whisky in blood matches yours....


----------



## gsgary (Oct 4, 2015)

480sparky said:


> timor said:
> 
> 
> > ....But anyway, why did you assume  Gary is not using 35mm film ?
> ...


Double X was used to film most of the famous B+W movies


----------



## gsgary (Oct 4, 2015)

480sparky said:


> timor said:
> 
> 
> > 480sparky said:
> ...


Spitfire pilots used it in operation Crossbow to find V1 and V2 rockets they would fly over in 2 different directions to make a 3D photo


----------



## Derrel (Oct 5, 2015)

480sparky said:
			
		

> Never used it and never heard of it, so I don't have a benchmark to go off of.  I don't dabble in Brit film.



KODAK: EASTMAN DOUBLE-X Black & White Negative Film 5222/7222

It's an Eastman-Kodak motion picture film, last sold in 400 foot and 1000 foot rolls in either 35mm or 16mm sizes. Here is the technical data sheet for it. http://motion.kodak.com/motion/uplo..._Films/BW_Negative/Technical_Data/5222_SS.pdf

Not really sure if this is still being made or not, since almost all USA theaters have gone to digital projection, and black and white film stock is not all that popular. But it is a 400 ISO film, so it would be a very useful B&W film for movie makers who are still shooting on film. I assume however that Double-X is possibly still in production though, since the most recent tech sheet is copyrighted 2013.


----------



## timor (Oct 5, 2015)

Derrel said:


> . But it is a 400 ISO film, so it would be a very useful B&W film for movie makers who are still shooting on film. I assume however that Double-X is possibly still in production though, since the most recent tech sheet is copyrighted 2013.


DXN is ISO 250 daylight and ISO 200 artificial light. I believe ORWO is making ISO 400 material.


----------



## gsgary (Oct 5, 2015)

timor said:


> Derrel said:
> 
> 
> > . But it is a 400 ISO film, so it would be a very useful B&W film for movie makers who are still shooting on film. I assume however that Double-X is possibly still in production though, since the most recent tech sheet is copyrighted 2013.
> ...


Orwo N74 I have the 100 iso Orwo UN 54


----------



## gsgary (Oct 5, 2015)

This is Orwo Un54







and a crop


----------

